# Contacting ADA



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I need to contact someone, preferably by email, at ADA regarding my AquaJournal subscription. Does anyone have a contact who won't think I am spam and speaks/reads English?


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

dennis said:


> I need to contact someone, preferably by email, at ADA regarding my AquaJournal subscription. Does anyone have a contact who won't think I am spam and speaks/reads English?


Hi dennis,

Try [email protected] . This the person I e-mailed when I asked about the new catalog.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Shake,

Thanks a lot!


----------

